# Does a Mountainscape require undergravel filtering ?



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

the center of the picture is actually rocks with possibly some substrate in between, not substrate stacked up that high. if you would like a "mountain" use some sort of rock for it and plant accordingly


----------



## magnosis (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, you are right, but the fact remains that the substrate underneath & in-between these rocks is more than 2" below the water column.

Some of the rocks I use are big, in other areas the mountain is made up from a pile of smaller rocks arranged to form terraces.

Isn't that prone to gas buildup nonetheless ?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I I about 8-10 inches of substrate near the back of one of my tanks (the 48 gallon). I haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

magnosis said:


> I am planning on setting up a new 20g freshwater tank, with a mountain-type aquascape, somewhat similar to this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 woah... i really like that! I shall be watching avidly roud:


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

i doubt it would be a problem with flourite, but if you're worried, just poke around in it with a chopstick or something when you do your water changes and get some MTS (i'm not sure how good these are in flourite actually since the grain size is pretty big and heavy. i have some in my tank with black flourite and i'm not sure how much they do.)


----------



## magnosis (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the replies !
I have a bunch of MTS in my bigger tank already, they seem to be doing ok in Fluorite because they breed like crazy !



amberskye said:


> woah... i really like that! I shall be watching avidly roud:


Aha don't get you hopes to high  I'm in now way as skilled as the person who did this tank (it was an AGA contest entry...) but I'll do my best and update pictures once I get it going :icon_wink


----------



## echoofformless (Jan 1, 2008)

I think the supposed dangers of very thick substrates are grossly exaggerrated. Mind you I have only gone as thick as six inches with a combination of sand and flourite, but having seen no problems in three years I make assumptions that it's all good.

I also consider the disproven "wisdom" of not having sand substrates for fear of anaerobic pockets. How many of us laugh at that now as much as we used to laugh at the geocentric universe?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I have over 1 ft and never had an issue with ADA AS, sand, etc etc etc..........ever. Not even one time.


----------

